# Should I try to join Army Special Forces?



## Some Guy (May 15, 2017)

This is a question I've been debating with myself for a long time, and I figured I should bring it up with people who are more experienced in the topic than I am. The only Green Beret I know directly was my grandpa's brother, and he isn't exactly available for me to question.


So, I want to know, preferably from experienced Green Berets, should I try to join? It was my dream to be an 18D for a long time, but I started having doubts more recently. I'm worried that I'll train someone that will turn around and use that training to hurt innocent people. 

I can rationalize it very easily from where I stand, and I can understand the necessity, which is, in many cases, very much worth the risk.

However, having never been in a remotely relatable position, I don't know if I'll still see it that way, when, if I can pass selection, I help train someone, then find out they did something I can't justify with the training I gave them.

The rest of the job, and the idea of working with and training locals (aside from the concern I just mentioned), absolutely appeals to me. 


So, I want to know, from people unlike myself, who really know what they're talking about, do you think I should go for it?


----------



## CDG (May 16, 2017)

If you're asking people on the Internet whether or not you should join SF, then the answer is no.  Jesus christ dude.  You should probably stay out of the military altogether with that attitude.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 16, 2017)

Train someone to turn around and hurt you? 

Come on bro are you trolling?


----------



## Topkick (May 16, 2017)

I am not Special Forces, but have several buds and former soldiers of mine who are or was. Its not for everyone and I will go out on a limb and say...Its probably not for you!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 16, 2017)

This thread has only one direction to go, and that is sideways.

Time to put it to bed.


----------

